# Purchase cubes at www.rubikscubeshop.com



## d3m0nb0y (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi. I have created this website at http://www.rubikscubeshop.com that serves as a place where you can purchase items. As the transaction is through ebay, it is entirely safe. The information provided is very basic and I am still working on it.

Buy a new one for Christmas!!!

Support me! THX!


----------



## Ellis (Dec 3, 2008)

wow nice prices! rubik's 4x4 for $13, full eastsheen set for under $30 both with shipping included. 

Why are you selling similar products at different prices and shipping rates? And really can you please explain why that eastsheen 2x2 (I think its the only one) costs £4.85 + £7.90?


----------



## Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

I do not want to spool your Christmas, but be aware that Rubik is a trade mark


----------



## Bomber (Dec 3, 2008)

I just noticed that the eBay shop is 'Spectacular-Place', I have used the shop and can actually say that it is very good. 
I have ordered an Official 2x2 and a 4x4 (Pre-Tooled) previously and the service has been of a high standard, although listed on each item lot that the item is in 'United Kingdom, United Kingdom' they actually come from Israel. This isn't a problem as everything I have bought has come in around 7 days.
So, if you should want to order anything I would say go ahead!

5 Minutes Later...
I have looked around the web page and it seems to be a website linking to eBay shops that sell cubes, they included Spectacular Place, BanRay and UK-BargainStore all of which seem to be reputable. They even link to Puzl.
It would seem to be a good resource for those in the UK.


----------



## pjk (Dec 4, 2008)

All of the eBay auctions there are simply affiliate links to other seller's eBay auctions. And as Ton mentioned, Rubik's is trademarked, so be careful registering domains as "Rubiks" without permission.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry if this was a bump but I need to ask something.
Which one of these domains okay?:
www.rubikabcxyz.com
www.rubiksabcxyz.com

What I mean is, is "Rubiks" trademarked, or "Rubik"?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 12, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Sorry if this was a bump but I need to ask something.
> Which one of these domains okay?:
> www.rubikabcxyz.com
> www.rubiksabcxyz.com
> ...



Both, Rubik's belongs to Rubik, therefore they are both a trademark.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are pretty good prices. I think I might buy there sometime.


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2008)

Bomber said:


> They even link to Puzl.



thats who i brought my 3x3 from, you couldnt tell me what type it was could you? i;ve been wondering


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 3, 2009)

Trademarking a last name SHOULDN'T be allowed. For example MY last name could be Rubik and I could have a shop in which I sell... I dunno.... DVDs... I should be able to call my shop Rubik's Video etc...


----------



## Ellis (Jan 3, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Trademarking a last name SHOULDN'T be allowed.



It isn't always allowed. My last name is Hallmark, and I could open up a Hallmark shop with no trouble. The problem comes I try to make a Hallmark greeting card shop or when your last name is Rubik and you try to make a shop called rubikscubeshop.


----------

